# SA Yorkes mixed bag



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Mate and I went took the yaks out for a couple of days near Port Huges last week. First day was a write off as blowing too hard and not comfortable.Gave it half an hour before packing up. Camped up for the night and had a few beers. Next morning looked a bit calmer and a wind change got us out on the water early. Picked up a couple of KG whiting off the bottom and some nice sized squid on my new black squid jag. Lost one KG over the side, taking my eye off the ball when I dropped my knife in the water. Was a NOOOOOooooo moment as I watched it kick along the deck, slip onto the front hatch, roll and slide into the water out of my reach. Aw well lesson learnt, hit it with the priest before you take it out of the net. Wind picked up and started dragging us off our anchor . It got a bit hairy so we pulled stakes for some sheltered water close to shore in about 1.8m of water. Nothing taking our whiting rigs so whacked on a squidgie fish on the other rod. Noticed plenty of Gar about which surprised me in the rough water.Then all hell broke loose for an hour or so. My mate picked up some good sized snook one of which was a monster. Not to be outdone I picked up a my first couple of yak snapper one a keeper and one just under that lives to fight another day. Both hit me like a freight train. Got myself a nice snook too. The wind picked up more and the frenzy stopped as quickly as it started so we called it a day.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice feed there, shame about the lost one.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Diceman on a great day out. Roll the dice and sometimes you get lucky - beats watching TV.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

A good catch on a windy south coast trip. Squid & snook, both excellent on the table, are a normal catch in my home waters too.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a bag not to be sneezed at Diceman, gotta be happy with those snook.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done Diceman. I was on Yorkes as well, and scored bags of KGW on both Saturday and Sunday. I reckon I saw you in the distance on Sunday morning - I saw 2 yaks heading out just as we were hitting the water after a very windy night. The gar were very mediocre I thought, but the whiting were nice - my mate got a 52cm whopper! the rest were around 32-35 with a few near 40cm.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done on all counts.... getting out, getting snook, getting snapper and getting whiting. A great day.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

nice post Diceman. There's nothing more frustrating then watching a KG flipping around in the yak and watching the inevitable last flip for freedom (we have all been there).You must have been stoked with the SP action in shallow water, those moments are memorable. How big did your snook go?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice pics, I love the one with the ocean in the back ground and the fish on the nose of the kayak.....nice water colour!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done guys 
great report
bloody wind though


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement folks. Redmist the largest snook was 80 cm. Great day. Can't wait to get out there again. The weeds in the garden can wait.


----------



## seakfish101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep well mate it was a great sunday morning and a great little trip to be had ,I must say those snook sure pulled hard that day and they also love the plastics I have never seen snook and snapper fight side by side for a plastic before and I was great to watch .I still wonder how it would have went if the wind didn't blow up and pushed us up into great spot we stopped at and amazingly on in 1.8m of water Im looking forward to going back and catching more


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

How good is that water colour? Beautiful looking spot!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice Dice - those big fat snook are great fun on light gear - and shallow water snaps on SPs - wonderful fun!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Great Spot, im guessing Cape Elizabeth and the surrounding area?

Good to know the ruggers are still there


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Fishinfreak I liked your YouTube of whiting at CE. Nice spot alright.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Great report and well done on the mixed bag, I bet you're planning another trip there soon. The second photo looks like ideal broken bottom/weed and sand that the whiting love and other species, and has me salivating. What's your technique on the plastics, how'd you entice the snapper and snook to hit the plastics, was it a slow or fast retrieve? Ive never had a go at plastics except for salmon.


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Snowymacco the fish "shad tail" plastics have a lot of action built in as they come through the water so you don't have to work them too hard.I am fairly new to plastics myself as I was a fly fisherman most of my life since I was a little guy. I personally prefer a slow retrive to keep the lure down but mix it up till I get hits if needs be, then stick with what is working on the day. The retrive includes sharp jerks raising the rod tip similar to working a squid jag. This causes the lure to look more life like and erratic just like a fish would be. It causes the lure to speed up and then stall and drop downward. Often the fish will take the plastic on the drop so this resting time is important. This is the theory but often I just chuck it out and hope for the best. On this particular occasion it didn't matter, they were just on. I reckon of i had chucked my crusty sock on a hook they would have taken it.. If you want more info on plastics I recommend a book by Steve Starling called "Fishing with soft plastics" a great introduction to this subject which is a whole topic of its own. Cheers.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you fish CE often Diceman? I'm looking to hit it up again soon, maybe Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice work guys and nice pics!
I am heading over Yorkes after Easter for a week with family but on the other side, can't wait!


----------

